# Haven't trained for 12 days and stronger.



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

Im moving house and had loads to do and with the heat n all, I havent trained for 12 days now. Diet aint been great, I just dont feel hungry (maybe its the heat ?).

Thought I would do a little bit today in between painting n stuff.

I have gone up in strength on all the exercises I did ?.

Bench Press 87kg for 10 . . Now for 13. Then 91kg for 9

Dumbell Shoulder Press 26kg for 15 . . Now for 19.

Tricep Push Downs 38kg for 12 . . Now for 15.

Well chuffed :thumb: . I thought I would of been quite a bit weaker with poor diet and no training.

Just thought I would share my happiness.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

You'd probably built up a little accumulated fatigue. Nearly 2 weeks off will clear that.

Congratulations mate. :thumb:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes having a nice break helps the repair process get on top of things.I find 2 weeks is the limit though,after that and it goes the other way.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

I had a week off couple of weeks back due to a death on the gf side, my first session back I jumped up 5kg on dbs for flat bench and the rest of my session felt easier at the same weights and reps


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like you were due a deload mate.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Took me 3 ****ing years to be able to push 140 on bench finally nailed it due to some issues took a 2 week break a little less from the gym still to this day I haven't managed to be able to hit 140 again 6 months on


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> Took me 3 ****ing years to be able to push 140 on bench finally nailed it due to some issues took a 2 week break a little less from the gym still to this day I haven't managed to be able to hit 140 again 6 months on


Sorry to hear that mate. I would love to be doing 140 though mate. You wil nail it again soon. Bet ya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

What im worrying about now is . . . I have to take my power rack down next week to take to the new house. So probably cant train for over another week once its down :confused1: .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a week off last year and was stronger when I came back too.I think it's good to do sometimes


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just like dieting, its good to take a week or two off sometimes to let your body recover and get back to 'normal'.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like you needed the break @dallas


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Many powerlifters don't train their competition lifts for 2/3 weeks prior to a meet. Some much longer.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Mentzer training principles - nuff said


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope this will be true for me... I'm off to the Dominican Republic for 2 weeks 5* all inclusive in 19 days!

Really looking forward to it but dreading going back to the gym again after, especially as it will be a new gym.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> Hope this will be true for me... I'm off to the Dominican Republic for 2 weeks 5* all inclusive in 19 days!
> 
> Really looking forward to it but dreading going back to the gym again after, especially as it will be a new gym.


Haven't trained for 2-3 weeks due to illness, jumped back in today and hit PBs everywhere :thumb: That said, I did have a little assistance in maintaining my strength and size :whistling:


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

I find that happens to me.

Having time off for 1-2 weeks (still eating the same) and then go back to training I tend be able to lift more and my body just feels so much better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Moved house and got my gym all set up now Wooohooo!.

Been 3 weeks since I last trained, now lets see how much strength I've lost :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Only trouble is. My left albow is really really aching in the joint ?. Cant curl ?


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

A lot of guys doing bodybuilding routines don't deload often enough.

Look at the 5,3,1 strength routine. you deload every 4th week. Bodybuilding routines don't have you going up to 90% of a 1rm so you don't need to deload as often but you see my point.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Que half the board going on a two week bender in search of them "gainz".


----------

